# Suche altes PC Game - Flucht vor der Polizei im roten Ferrari



## chicago2000 (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich suche schon seit einiger Zeit nach einem alten PC Game, dass ich Anfang der 1990er Jahre noch auf einem 486er von der 5,25" Disk in VGA gespielt habe und dessen Titel ich leider NICHT kenne. Eine einfache Google-Suche hat mich nicht weiter gebracht. Deswegen dachte ich Ihr könnt mir sicher helfen.

Das Spiel muss ca. aus 1991 stammen und wurde in VGA 256 Farben Grafik dargestellt. 

Im Spiel selbst hatte man die Wahl ob man Polizei oder Gangster in einer US Stadt (wohl Chicago) sein wollte. Anschließend wurden 2D/3D Straßenzüge aus der Vogelperspektive sowie ein Stadtplan dargestellt durch die man seinen roten Ferrari als Fluchtfahrzeug oder seinen schwarz/weißen Streifenwagen mit den Pfeiltasten steuern konnte. Auf dem Stadtplan wurde jeweils der Gangster bzw. die Polizei dargestellt. 

Ziel der Aktion war es entweder als Gangster mit dem Ferrari aus der Stadt zu flüchten oder mit dem Streifenwagen den Ferrari einzuklemmen. Durch Crashs mit Wänden oder anderen Fahrzeugen wurde das eigene Auto beschädigt. Bei zu vielen Beschädigungen wurde das Fahrzeug langsam beschädigt und fuhr irgendwann nicht mehr. 

Kennt einer von Euch dieses Spiel? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2012)

Was vielleicht das allererste GTA?  http://gbamedia.gamespy.com/gba/image/article/562/562804/grand-theft-auto-20041102081833033.jpg

is aber glaub ich neuer als 1991...


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube, das Spiel hatte ich damals auch. Wenn du das gleiche Spiel meinst, dann wird es _Chicago 90_ gewesen sein:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hpqYHR3zI1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



*edit* Damals hat man noch nicht mit Gamepad oder Tastatur gespielt ... damals hatte man noch Stil und nahm einfach das "Clavier"


----------



## chicago2000 (5. Februar 2012)

*JAAAA! Chicago 90

DAS IST ES! 

9 Minuten für eine Antwort!! WOW! *

Das Teil gab's auch für Amiga, richtig... Ich hatte damals keinen Sound, weil mein PC keine Soundkarte hatte...puhu!


----------



## chicago2000 (5. Februar 2012)

Quasi das "original GTA"...


----------



## Eddybeoneandso (5. Februar 2012)

Cool! Das Game kenn ich auch noch!


----------



## Mothman (5. Februar 2012)

Das hatte ich mir damals bei MCPaper gekauft (ja da gab es in den 90ern PC-Spiele). Sehr geil das Spiel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Februar 2012)

Das Teil ist von Microids ??? Jenen Leuten, die auch die Syberia-Spiele entwickelt haben ?!
Wow. Wieder mal was dazu gelernt.


----------



## Vordack (6. Februar 2012)

chicago2000 schrieb:


> JAAAA! Chicago 90
> 
> DAS IST ES!



Hättest doch nur Deinen Usernamen anschauen müssen


----------



## Exar-K (6. Februar 2012)

An das Spiel kann ich mich auch noch erinnern, besonders an die ziemlich träge Steuerung. 
Aber lustig war es allemal.


----------



## chicago2000 (7. Februar 2012)

Quote: 
Mothman
Das hatte ich mir damals bei MCPaper gekauft (ja da gab es in den 90ern PC-Spiele). Sehr geil das Spiel. 

@Mothman: Ich auch, kostete irgendwie 7,99 DM. Brachte aber Spaß für Monate. Ja, ja die 1990er...stundenlanges Gedaddel vor einem 15 Zoll Monitor...


----------



## Mothman (7. Februar 2012)

WIe teuer das war, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt garnicht mehr.^^
Aber ich weiß noch, dass bei MCPaper die Spiele immer in so großen Papphüllen (waren imo auch mal 5 1/4 Zoll Disketten) an einem drehbaren Ständer hingen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (8. Februar 2012)

Wupsie falscher Thread.


----------



## Mellsei (17. Februar 2012)

haha diese Papp dinger waren so der Burner xD und das mit dem Namen ist wirklcih ein Epic fail ... xD


----------

